# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ո՞ր ռադիոկայանն եք ամենից շատ ունկնդրում և ինչու՞

## Moon

:Smile: *Ժողովուրդ, ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում է այս հարցը։ Ես համալսարանում ուսանողների շրջանակում հաճախ եմ այս հարցը տալիս։ Բայց այստեղ կարծում եմ ավելի մեծ են հնարավորությունները իմանալու, ստատիստիկա կազմելու։*

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

Ջազզ FM
(ինչքան գիտեմ էտ "Երևանը" չի չէ՞, ուրեմն չեմ քվեարկում, դեռ)

----------


## Moon

> Ջազզ FM
> (ինչքան գիտեմ էտ "Երևանը" չի չէ՞, ուրեմն չեմ քվեարկում, դեռ)


Ես ուղղակի հնարավորություն չունեի լրիվ ռադիոկայանները ներառել։ Հացման համար առավելագույնը 10 հատն ա։ Թե չէ մեծ հաճույքով կդնեի։ Մեր երկրում էլ տնաշենները էնքան ռադիո կա։

----------


## Sunny Stream

Քիչ եմ լսում, հիմնականում՝ գիշերային անքնության-զբաղվածության ժամանակ, էդ ժամերին լավագույն տարբերակը *«Երևան»*-ն է  :Smile:  Նույն ժամերի ստատիստիկայով՝ «Վան», հետո՝ «Արձագանք», ցերեկոյան առաջին տեղում նորից «Երևան», հետո՝ «Ջազզ», «Ավտոռադիո»: «Արձագանք»-ով մենակ երկու հաղորդում գիտեմ.
*«ՖրանկոՀիթ»* (կարծեմ՝ երկուշաբթի ժամը 15-ին մոտ), որը, ցավոք, վերջերս էլ չեմ հասցնում լսել, մեկ էլ *«Ինչու՞»*՝ երկուշաբթի գիշերներին, երբ քունս չի տանում, որևէ բան անելու հավես չկա, լսում եմ քաղաքի անքունների «փիլիսոփայությունը», մի քիչ մտքումս ծիծաղում, Ռուզանն էլ լավ երգեր է դնում սովորաբար  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Քիչ եմ լսում, հիմնականում՝ գիշերային անքնության-զբաղվածության ժամանակ, էդ ժամերին լավագույն տարբերակը *«Երևան»*-ն է  Նույն ժամերի ստատիստիկայով՝ «Վան», հետո՝ «Արձագանք», ցերեկոյան առաջին տեղում նորից «Երևան», հետո՝ «Ջազզ», «Ավտոռադիո»: «Արձագանք»-ով մենակ երկու հաղորդում գիտեմ.
> *«ՖրանկոՀիթ»* (կարծեմ՝ երկուշաբթի ժամը 15-ին մոտ), որը, ցավոք, վերջերս էլ չեմ հասցնում լսել, մեկ էլ *«Ինչու՞»*՝ երկուշաբթի գիշերներին, երբ քունս չի տանում, որևէ բան անելու հավես չկա, լսում եմ քաղաքի անքունների «փիլիսոփայությունը», մի քիչ մտքումս ծիծաղում, Ռուզանն էլ լավ երգեր է դնում սովորաբար


Ես էլ սկսել եմ հավեսով Արարատ լսել, քանի որ ռոքային տրամադրությունը շատ ա, հատկապես Սևակի եթերի ժամանակ։

----------


## Moon

Ես շատ եմ խնդրում այս թեմայի մոդերատորին հնարավորություն տալ մեծացնել հարցման դրույթների քանակը։ Քանի որ ռադիոները շատ են ու մի տեսակ օբյեկտիվ չի ստացվում հարցումը։

----------


## Racer

Հիմնականում ունկնդրում եմ *Radio Jazz!!!*` գրեթե 95%, մնացած ռադիոկայանները՝ կախված է տվյալ պահին հեռարձակվող երաժշտությունից: 
Չեմ ունկնդրում «Ռադիո Հայ» , «Ազատություն» և թուրքա-պարսկական կայաններ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես հիմնականում մենակ կիրակի եմ ռադիո լսում և բնականաբար <<Ռադիո Հայ>>:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես Ազատություն ռադիկոյանը նույնպես հաճախ եմ լսում:

----------


## Moon

> Ես հիմնականում մենակ կիրակի եմ ռադիո լսում և բնականաբար <<Ռադիո Հայ>>:
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես Ազատություն ռադիկոյանը նույնպես հաճախ եմ լսում:


Ինչու բնականաբար, եթե ռոք երաժշտության մասին է խոսքդ, ասեմ, որ դա ոչ թե ռադիո "Հայ"ն է, այլ "Հայ" ՖՄ–ը, իսկ դրանք տարբեր ռադիոկայաններ են, ուղղակի հայտնի են որպես քույր ռադիոկայաններ, բայց ֆոռմատով սար ու ձոր են։

----------


## Սաքուլ

Հարցման մեջ սխալ կա!!!

103.5 հաճախականությունը գրված է և' "Արձագանք" ռադիոկայանի համար, և' Ռադիո "Վան" -ի համար: 
Ես քվեարկել եմ "Արձագանք" ռադիոկայան 103.5 " -ի օգտին:

----------


## suzi

ամեն իրիկուն անպայման լսումեմ ԱՐԱՐԱՏ ՖՄ 12-ից հետո մի հաղորդում կա անքուն գիշեր վարումեն  PC  կլաբի տղաները ու մի քանի այլ անձիք լավ հաղորդումա 
լսումեմ նաև ռադիո հայ ու նոր ռադիո երգերի պրեմիեռաները շատեն

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Էս հարցումը, որ լիներ մի տարի առաջ հաստատ կասեի *HIT FM*, որովհետև ես հիմնականում ռադիո չեմ լսում, լսելուց էլ` երաժշտություն:

Բայց հիմա գրեթե ամեն օր լսում եմ *Ազատություն*ը, որ էս "կեղտոտ" հեռուստա և ռադիո եթերների ամբոխների մեջ գոնե մի հատ "ճիշտ" լուր իմանամ: 

Ամոթա էլի, բա էսի երկիրա? Մարդ մի հատ նորմալ ալիք էլ չունենա երկրի մայրաքաղաքում, որ մի հատ ճիշտ լուր իմանա??  :Angry2:

----------


## Moon

> Էս հարցումը, որ լիներ մի տարի առաջ հաստատ կասեի *HIT FM*, որովհետև ես հիմնականում ռադիո չեմ լսում, լսելուց էլ` երաժշտություն:
> 
> Բայց հիմա գրեթե ամեն օր լսում եմ *Ազատություն*ը, որ էս "կեղտոտ" հեռուստա և ռադիո եթերների ամբոխների մեջ գոնե մի հատ "ճիշտ" լուր իմանամ: 
> 
> Ամոթա էլի, բա էսի երկիրա? Մարդ մի հատ նորմալ ալիք էլ չունենա երկրի մայրաքաղաքում, որ մի հատ ճիշտ լուր իմանա??


Իմ կարծիքով արդեն «Ազատությունն էլ ա» փոխվել օբյեկտիվության առումով։

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ կարծիքով արդեն «Ազատությունն էլ ա» փոխվել օբյեկտիվության առումով։


Գժուկ ջան, հենց հիմա միացրու Հ1-ը, որտեղ առաջարկում են «գնդակահարել բոլորին, ով խոսում է ժողովրդավարությունից» ու հետո թեմա բացի «օբյեկտիվության» մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Գժուկ ջան, հենց հիմա միացրու Հ1-ը, որտեղ առաջարկում են «գնդակահարել բոլորին, ով խոսում է ժողովրդավարությունից» ու հետո թեմա բացի «օբյեկտիվության» մասին


Դե, գիտես ինչ ինձ մեկ ա ինչ աՀ–ը ասում, ես ամեն ինչին նայում եմ մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից, անգամ Ա1
–ից եմ հիասթափվել, իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում էլ օբկելտիվ ԶԼՄ չես գտնի։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իմ կարծիքով արդեն «Ազատությունն էլ ա» փոխվել օբյեկտիվության առումով։


Ինչ-որ տեղ իրավացի ես, վերջը Ազատությունը ԱՄՆ-ի ֆինանսավորմամբ էր չէ? /եթե չեմ սխալվում/
Բայց վերջը էս անտեր ինֆ.-բլոկադայի մեջ պիտի մի տեղից չէ մի տեղից մարդիկ լուր ստանան թե չէ? 
Էդ առումով ես գտնում եմ, որ և "Ազատություն"-ն ու "Ա1+"-ը շատ օբյեկտիվ են ու ցավոք սրտի ներկա դրությամբ ամենաանկողմանակալ լրատվամիջոցները` չհաշված էլի մի երկուսին:

----------


## Racer

Իսկի մարդ մարդու հանդեպ օբյեկտիվ չի էլ ուր մնաց ԶԼՄ-ները օբյեկտիվ լինեն: 
Ընդհանրապես մեր լրատվամիջոցներում պակասում ա մշակութային հացորդումները
Լավ կլիներ ստեղծվեր իրոք մշակութային ռադիոկայան կամ հեռուստակայան կամ ինտերնետ պորտալ:

----------


## Moon

> Իսկի մարդ մարդու հանդեպ օբյեկտիվ չի էլ ուր մնաց ԶԼՄ-ները օբյեկտիվ լինեն: 
> Ընդհանրապես մեր լրատվամիջոցներում պակասում ա մշակութային հացորդումները
> Լավ կլիներ ստեղծվեր իրոք մշակութային ռադիոկայան կամ հեռուստակայան կամ ինտերնետ պորտալ:


Ճիշտ ես, բայց ոչ միայն մշակութային, նաև սպորտային, բնապահպանական ու էլի մի շարք ոլորտների։ Մերսի......վարկանիշի համար…

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Իմ կարծիքով արդեն «Ազատությունն էլ ա» փոխվել օբյեկտիվության առումով։


Респект!

*Մոդերատորական։ Ակումբում արգելվում են օտար լեզվով գրառումները, կարդացե՛ք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։*

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե, գիտես ինչ ինձ մեկ ա ինչ աՀ–ը ասում, ես ամեն ինչին նայում եմ մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից, անգամ Ա1
> –ից եմ հիասթափվել, իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում էլ օբկելտիվ ԶԼՄ չես գտնի։


Հա, դա նորմալ անկում է։ Ի դեպ, իմհկ էտալոն տվյալ դեպքում պիտի հանրայինը լինի, թե՛ մասնագիտական, թե՛ որակական տեսանկյունից, բայց էս արդեն օֆֆտոպ ա  ու թեմայի հետ կապ չունի։

Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, Ազատություն եմ լսում, մեկ էլ Ռադիո ՀԱՅ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ ինչու չկա "սեփական տարբերակը" ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

Ես, օրինակ, համարյա միշտ լսում եմ ռադիո Ջազ  :Tongue:

----------


## Anchi

Ես ամենաշատը Ռադիո Ջազզն եմ լսում, որը ցավոք չկա նշվածների մեջ:
"Քաղաքը ջազզ է լսում", "Ճաշակին ընկեր կա" և այլն-ամենա-ամենա սլոգաններն են :Hands Up: 
Ու շատ եմ լսում HAY FM , որովհետև շատ ճաշակով, որակյալ երաժշտություն է մատուցում-հաուս, էյսիդ ջազ, ռոք, լաունջ, չիլ աութ....
Շաաաաատ լավ ռադիոկայան է: :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> ամեն իրիկուն անպայման լսումեմ ԱՐԱՐԱՏ ՖՄ 12-ից հետո մի հաղորդում կա անքուն գիշեր վարումեն  PC  կլաբի տղաները ու մի քանի այլ անձիք լավ հաղորդումա


Եթե նաև սմս ես գրում,նիկդ կասե՞ս :Smile: 

Դե մի ժամանակ Արձագանքի երկուշաբթի օրվա գիշերային եթերներն էի լսում, որ Հայկն ու Ռուզանն էին վարում :Smile:  Հատկապես Հայկի վարած Ինչո՞ւն շատ էի սիրում,չնայած հիմա Ռուզանն ա,իսկ իրան մեղմ ասած չեմ սիրում :Smile: 
Ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում Արարատ ՖՄ-ի գիշերային եթերները,հատկապես Երեքշաբթի օրերը,երբ Արմենն ա վարում :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Blush: 
Իսկ մնացածը անընդհատ փոխում եմ՝լավ երաժշտություն լսելու ակնկալիքով :Smile: 
Հաաա,մեկ էլ Առձագանքի Արտակն ա լավը :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2011)

----------


## suzi

> Եթե նաև սմս ես գրում,նիկդ կասե՞ս
> 
> Դե մի ժամանակ Արձագանքի երկուշաբթի օրվա գիշերային եթերներն էի լսում, որ Հայկն ու Ռուզանն էին վարում Հատկապես Հայկի վարած Ինչո՞ւն շատ էի սիրում,չնայած հիմա Ռուզանն ա,իսկ իրան մեղմ ասած չեմ սիրում
> Ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում Արարատ ՖՄ-ի գիշերային եթերները,հատկապես Երեքշաբթի օրերը,երբ Արմենն ա վարում
> Իսկ մնացածը անընդհատ փոխում եմ՝լավ երաժշտություն լսելու ակնկալիքով
> Հաաա,մեկ էլ Առձագանքի Արտակն ա լավը


Ման ջան գրում եմ Սրփուկ կամ Հայբուսակից Սրփուկ իսկ քո նիկը վոնցա

----------


## Armenie En Force

Ռադիո "Վան" 103.5   :Hands Up:

----------

romanista (07.07.2010)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Հիմնականում լսում եմ Նոր Ռադիո, որովհետև գովազդ երբեք չի տալիս (չհաշված մի 20 վայրկյանանոց փոքր գովազդները 30 րոպեն մեկ): :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

«Ազատություն»

----------


## dvgray

> Ես ամենաշատը Ռադիո Ջազզն եմ լսում, որը ցավոք չկա նշվածների մեջ:
> "Քաղաքը ջազզ է լսում", "Ճաշակին ընկեր կա" և այլն-ամենա-ամենա սլոգաններն են
> Ու շատ եմ լսում HAY FM , որովհետև շատ ճաշակով, որակյալ երաժշտություն է մատուցում-հաուս, էյսիդ ջազ, ռոք, լաունջ, չիլ աութ....
> Շաաաաատ լավ ռադիոկայան է:


Ես երկու կայանները ես էլ էի լսում մոտ մի տարի առաջ: Սկզբից HAY FM, հետո քիչ-քիչ կարծես փոխվեցին, անցում կատարեցի Ռադիո Ջազ, որ նույպես ,ինչպես ամեն մի լավ հայկական բան, սկսեց փչանալ իմ կարծիքով:
Բայց էլի եղածի մեջ լավագույյներ էին: 
Ռադիո ՄաքսԼիբերտին էլ վատը չէր  :Smile: :

----------


## Lider2006

> Ռադիո "Վան" 103.5


Ռադիո "Վան"-ը 103.00 նա ոչ թե 103.5

ես լսում եմ ռադիո վան և ռուս ռադիո 104.9

----------

romanista (07.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վույյյ.... Մի տեսակ մոտս ցանկություն առաջացավ մի քիչ գրվել՝  <<Ռադիո Վան>> - իս մասին:  :Tongue: 

Այսօրվա դրությամբ միայն երեկոյան, իսկ ավելի կոնրետ՝ գիերային ժամերին եմ ունկնդրում Ռադիո Վանի - ի ճաշակով, բարձր մակարդակի՝ լավորակ երաժշտությունը:

Այսօր Երևանում քիչ չեն ռադիոկյանները, բայց չեմ վախենա ասել, որ շատ քիչ մակարդակով, որակյալ հաղորդումներ ու երաժշտությամբ համալրված ռադիոկայանները: 

Ինչքան հիշում մի ժամանակ <<Արարատ FM>> - ի եթերում գիշերները հաղորդում էր գնում մինչև առավոտ, մի հատ անմակարդակ, աննպատակ հաղորդում էր: Ինչոր sms - ի վրա նստաց բիզնես էին անում: Էտ հաղորդավարները էնպես էին խոսում զանգահարողների հետ՝ ասես 100 տարվա ծանոթ են ու էնպիսի արտահայտություններ էին իրենց թույլ տալիս, որ էտ ամենը մեկը իրանց ասեր ու էտ կարգի խոսեր ինձ թվումա անպատասխան չէտ մնա: Մի խոսքով լսել, լսում եմ ու երևի թե լսելու եմ ռադիո Վան - ի գեղեցիկ, բարձրաճաշակ կատարումները:  :Smile:

----------

romanista (07.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

բա էն ազատությունը) մի նոտայից ճանաչում ես՝ որ "ազատության" վրա ես․
մտովի քարե դար ես տեղափոխվում ու արագ փոխում ալիքը

----------


## terev

Միայն մեքենայի մեջ եմ լսում ու հիմնականում սա:

----------


## romanista

հիմա միայն ռադիո Վան եթերի մատուցման ու հաղորդավարների որակի, ու երաժշտության բազմազանության համար, նաև  եթերի մեծ մասի ռուսերենի համար... ուրախալի ա, որ նրանք դեռ մտածում են այն մասին, որ հայ ազգը մեծն ու զորեղ այդ լեզուն անվերադարձ չմոռանա...
առաջ, երբ եթերում կային հաղորդումներ ու անկրկնելի Չախոյանի ձայնը, նաև շատ էի լսում Հայ ֆմ, բայց հիմա էդքան չէ... չնայած երբ ուզում եմ օրիգինալ երաժշտություն լսել, թեքում եմ 105 ու 5-ի վրա) ես ընդհանրապես լսում եմ միայն ռադիո, հեռուստացույցով միայն ֆուտբոլ եմ դիտում))

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:41 ----------




> Իսկի մարդ մարդու հանդեպ օբյեկտիվ չի էլ ուր մնաց ԶԼՄ-ները օբյեկտիվ լինեն: 
> Ընդհանրապես մեր լրատվամիջոցներում պակասում ա մշակութային հացորդումները
> Լավ կլիներ ստեղծվեր իրոք մշակութային ռադիոկայան կամ հեռուստակայան կամ ինտերնետ պորտալ:


Միացրու մեկ մեկ ռադիո Իմպուլս, այտեղ կա ամեն ինչ հայոց մշակույթի մասին... հայոց պատմության էջերից սկսած մինչև աշուղական երաժշտություն... հաճախականությունը ֆմ 106.5

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:48 ----------




> Վույյյ.... Մի տեսակ մոտս ցանկություն առաջացավ մի քիչ գրվել՝  <<Ռադիո Վան>> - իս մասին: 
> 
> Այսօրվա դրությամբ միայն երեկոյան, իսկ ավելի կոնրետ՝ գիերային ժամերին եմ ունկնդրում Ռադիո Վանի - ի ճաշակով, բարձր մակարդակի՝ լավորակ երաժշտությունը:
> 
> Այսօր Երևանում քիչ չեն ռադիոկյանները, բայց չեմ վախենա ասել, որ շատ քիչ մակարդակով, որակյալ հաղորդումներ ու երաժշտությամբ համալրված ռադիոկայանները: 
> 
> Ինչքան հիշում մի ժամանակ <<Արարատ FM>> - ի եթերում գիշերները հաղորդում էր գնում մինչև առավոտ, մի հատ անմակարդակ, աննպատակ հաղորդում էր: Ինչոր sms - ի վրա նստաց բիզնես էին անում: Էտ հաղորդավարները էնպես էին խոսում զանգահարողների հետ՝ ասես 100 տարվա ծանոթ են ու էնպիսի արտահայտություններ էին իրենց թույլ տալիս, որ էտ ամենը մեկը իրանց ասեր ու էտ կարգի խոսեր ինձ թվումա անպատասխան չէտ մնա: Մի խոսքով լսել, լսում եմ ու երևի թե լսելու եմ ռադիո Վան - ի գեղեցիկ, բարձրաճաշակ կատարումները:


Ախպերսսս))) քեզ մենակ մի բառ կասեմ - բինգոո :Smile:  սրտիցս ես խոսում :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.07.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հիմնականում երեք ռադիոկայան եմ լսում: Առաջին տեղում միանշանակ Իմպուլսն է՝ 106.5, երկրորդում՝ Հանրայինը, երրորդում՝ Վեմը:
Ութ-տասը տարի առաջ, երբ մեր գյուղում հայկական ռադիոկայաններից միայն Հանրայինն էր հնարավոր լսել, համ էլ էն ժամանակ «Ստերեո ստուդիան» կար, կապվեցի Հանրայինի հետ, ու այսօր էլ նրանց հաղորդումները, հատկապես՝ մանկապատանեկաններն ու երիտասարդականները, հաճույքով եմ լսում, որովհետև հետաքրքիր են ու մարդավարի հայերեն լսելու հնարավորություն են տալիս…
Իմպուլսն ու Վեմը իմ կյանքում հայտնվել են գրեթե միաժամանակ՝ մեկուկես տարի առաջ, երբ ունեցա ռադիո լսելու հնարավորությամբ բջջային: Իմպուլսն իմ պաշտելի ռադիոկայանն է, որովհետև կարողանում եմ լսել այն երաժշտությունը, որն աշխարհում ամենաշատն եմ սիրում: Վեմն էլ անփոխարինելի է դասական և հոգևոր երաժշտության քաղցի դեպքում:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Արարատ ՖՄ-ի գիշերային «անկապ» եթերներին և հաղորդավարների՝ ռադիոլսողների հետ ընտանեվարի խոսելուն, կարող եմ հավատացնել, որ ռադիոլսողներն ու հաղորդավարները գրեթե բոլորն իրար բավական լավ են ճանաչում, շատերն ընկերներ են: Ներողություն, բայց ես ոչ մի պարագայում չէի համաձայնի Արմի, Հրաչի կամ Հայկի հետ խոսել այնպես, ինչպես կխոսեի, ասենք, Ժակի հետ, որովհետև Արմը, Հրաչն ու Հայկը ինձ և շատերի համար շատ լավ ընկերներ են: Ես իմ ընկերների հետ պիտի Դուք-ո՞վ խոսեի…

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Եթե լսում եմ, միայն վեմն եմ լսում: Դասական երաժշտութան ժամերն եմ սիրում, ստեղծագործությունների վերլուծությունների մասին հաղորդումները:

Հավես ա, որ տարբերում եմ օրվա աշխատողի ձեռագիրը, այսինքն տվյալ աշխատողի երաժշտական նախընտրությունը: Մի հերթափոխը սիրում է սիմֆոնիկ ու մեծակտավ ստեղծագործություններ, իսկ մյուսը կամերային, վոկալ-գործիքային:  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.07.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Էս վերջերս ռադիո սկսել եմ ավելի ու ավելի քիչ լսեմ, բայց ժամանակին ամեն երեկո քնելուց առաջ լսում էի: Հատուկ մի ալիքի վրա չէի դնում, անդընդհատ փոխում էի՝ փնտրելով լավ երաժշտություն, լավ երաժշտությունն էլ հիմնականում City FM-ով էր լինում՝ 106 FM: Ժամանակին այդտեղ Хит FM-ն էր, դա ամենաշատն էի հավանում, հետո փոխվեց, դարձավ City FM, հետո՝ Retro FM, հիմա էլ ոնց որ նորից Хит FM ա, բայց էլ էն Хит FM-ը չի, որը սիրում էի, արդեն փչացրել են:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Էս վերջերս ռադիո սկսել եմ ավելի ու ավելի քիչ լսեմ, բայց ժամանակին ամեն երեկո քնելուց առաջ լսում էի: Հատուկ մի ալիքի վրա չէի դնում, անդընդհատ փոխում էի՝ փնտրելով լավ երաժշտություն


ես էլ
Ռադիո Վանով էլ ամիսներ, նույնիսկ տարիներ շարունակ երեկոյան/գիշերը նույն ժամին նույն երաժշտությունն էին դնում, շատ անփույթ վերաբերմունք էր ունկնդրի հանդեպ
հիմա չգիտեմ նույննա թե ոչ

----------


## nune'

տարբեր ու կախված տրամադրությունից, բայց Հանրային ռադիո, ռուլզ........

----------


## romanista

> ես էլ
> Ռադիո Վանով էլ ամիսներ, նույնիսկ տարիներ շարունակ երեկոյան/գիշերը նույն ժամին նույն երաժշտությունն էին դնում, շատ անփույթ վերաբերմունք էր ունկնդրի հանդեպ
> հիմա չգիտեմ նույննա թե ոչ


 դա ոչ թե անփույթ վերաբերմունք է ունկնդրի հանդեպ, այլ հատուկ գիշերային երաժշտական փլեյլիստ, որը հնչում է միայն գիշերը... իսկ գիշերը հիմնականում պետք է հնչեն արդեն սիրված մեղեդիներ, որոնց տակ լավ քնում ես... ու դա նորմալ երևույթ է  :Smile:

----------


## Անահիտ

> դա ոչ թե անփույթ վերաբերմունք է ունկնդրի հանդեպ, այլ հատուկ գիշերային երաժշտական փլեյլիստ, որը հնչում է միայն գիշերը... իսկ գիշերը հիմնականում պետք է հնչեն արդեն սիրված մեղեդիներ, որոնց տակ լավ քնում ես... ու դա նորմալ երևույթ է


փլեյլիստը կարելի էր թարմացնել անընդհատ և ոչ տվյալ օրվա հերթապահի սիրած՝ նույն երգչի, նույն ոճի երաժշտությունը փաթաթել ունկնդրին․․ ռադիովանը այդպես կորցրեց ինձ և իմ ճաշակի բազմաթիվ ունկնդիրների համոզված եմ

----------


## romanista

> փլեյլիստը կարելի էր թարմացնել անընդհատ և ոչ տվյալ օրվա հերթապահի սիրած՝ նույն երգչի, նույն ոճի երաժշտությունը փաթաթել ունկնդրին․․ ռադիովանը այդպես կորցրեց ինձ և իմ ճաշակի բազմաթիվ ունկնդիրների համոզված եմ


անկեղծ ասած օրինակ ինձ դուր ա գալիս ամեն գիշեր արդեն ծանոթ ու սիրելի երաժշտությունը լսել ու դրա տակ քնել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ անընդհատ նույնն ա... դե, իսկ որակի մասին այս ռադիոկայանի եկ էլ չխոսենք... եթե ուզում ես անընդհատ տարբեր երաժշտություն լսել, մի տարբերակ կա` փոխիր ալիքները :Wink:

----------


## Անահիտ

> անկեղծ ասած օրինակ ինձ դուր ա գալիս ամեն գիշեր արդեն ծանոթ ու սիրելի երաժշտությունը լսել ու դրա տակ քնել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ անընդհատ նույնն ա... դե, իսկ որակի մասին այս ռադիոկայանի եկ էլ չխոսենք... եթե ուզում ես անընդհատ տարբեր երաժշտություն լսել, մի տարբերակ կա` փոխիր ալիքները


կարծում եմ՝ իմ գրությունը բանավեճի առարկա չի, որովհետև արձանագրում եմ փաստ իմ և ռադիովանի շփման պատմության վերաբերյալ
ամիսներ շարունակ հնչում էր նույն, ինձ ձանձրացնող երաժշտություն, ու որպես ունկնդիր ինձ առհամարհված էի զգում

----------


## romanista

> կարծում եմ՝ իմ գրությունը բանավեճի առարկա չի, որովհետև արձանագրում եմ փաստ իմ և ռադիովանի շփման պատմության վերաբերյալ
> ամիսներ շարունակ հնչում էր նույն, ինձ ձանձրացնող երաժշտություն, ու որպես ունկնդիր ինձ առհամարհված էի զգում


 լավ, իսկ ես ինչո՟ւ չեմ զգում երգերի անընդհատ կրկնվելը գիշերը)) կամ հատ-հատ ամեն օր չեմ հաշվել որ երգն ա գնացել, որը դեռ չե, կամ էլ շուտ ա քունս տանում))

----------


## Անահիտ

> լավ, իսկ ես ինչո՟ւ չեմ զգում երգերի անընդհատ կրկնվելը գիշերը)) կամ հատ-հատ ամեն օր չեմ հաշվել որ երգն ա գնացել, որը դեռ չե, կամ էլ շուտ ա քունս տանում))


հա, երևի քնում ես) հիմա գուցե և նույնը չի պտտվում, վաղուց չեմ լսել

----------


## ar4i_s

Չեմ տենում Ավրորան ։Ճ 100,6

----------


## tikopx

Ավրորան ,մեկել Ռուսկոե ռադիո,նորմալ բաներ են դնում լսելու, ինչու այս երկու կայանները չկան հարցումում?Նույն երգերնել չեն կրկնում մեկ րոպե մեկ:

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Նիկս երևի արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում է: Ես միշտ եմ ՌԱԴԻՈ լսում ու ՌԱԴԻՈ-ով միայն հաղորդումներ եմ լսում, գրեթե երբեք ՌԱԴԻՈ չեմ լսել երաժշտության համար: Լսում եմ և հայկական ՌԱԴԻՈկայանները և  ռուսական և արտասահմանյան: 
Նշեմ հայական ՌԱԴԻՌկայանների աըն հաղորդումները որոնք լսում եմ
ԱՐԱՐԱՏ FM-ԱՌԱՎՈՏՅԱՆ ԵՐԵՎԱՆ-Հայկն ու Քնարիկը շատ խելացի ու գիտակ հաղորդավարներ են, հաղորդման ընթացքում կատարում են երաժշտական պատվերներ, քննարկում են թեմաներ և մատուցում են շատ հետաքրքիր նորություններ տարբեր բնագավառներից:
COVER VERSION-Հաղորդման ընթացքում հաղորդավար Հայկը ներկայացնում է մեկ շատ հայտնի համաշխարհային հիթի օրիգինալ կատարումը և cover տարբերակները: Մինչ երգը կամ երգչին ներկայացնելը Հայկը տեղեկություն է տալիս թե երգի մասին (երբ է ստեղծվել այդ երգը , ովքեր են հեղինակները), թե երգչի մասին: Իսկ հաղորդման վերջին հատվածում Հայկն իր տաղավարում հյուրընկալում է մեր երգիչներից մեկին, ով իր տարբերակով է ներկայացնում տվյալ հիթը: 
ԱՅԼ ԼՈՒՐԵՐ-Հաղորդավար Հրաչը ներկայացնում է շատ հետաքրքիր լուրեր, տարօրինակ օրենքներ որոնք համեմվում են շատ լավ երաժշտությամբ
ԱՎՐՈՐԱ-Մի ժամանակ լսում էի Добрый вечер Аврора ու ԱՐՉԻ ՇՈՈՒՆ, բայց հիմա ընդհանրապես Ավրորա չեմ լսում, մի տեսակ հիասթափվել եմ այդ ՌԱԴԻՈկայանից
ՌԱԴԻՈ ՎԵՄ-Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լսում եմ դասական երաժշտություն
ԵՐԵՎԱՆ FM-Համարյա թե չեմ լսում
ՌԱԴԻՈ ՎԱՆ-TIME OUT հաղորդումն եմ լսում, որը վարում են Լուլուն ւու Ժակը հաղորդման 1ժամը տրամադրում են ՌԱԴԻՈլսողների զանգերին, հետաքրքիր զրույց է ծավալվում հաղորդավարների ու զանգահարող ՌԱԴԻՈլսողների միջև
ԻՆՏԵԼԵԿՏՈՒԱԼ ԱԿՈՒՄԲ-հաղորդումն եմ լսում, այս հաղորդումը վարում է Լուլուն: Հաղորդումը տևում է 1ժամ, այդ 1ժամվա ընթացքում հաղորդավարը տալիս է հարց, որին պատասղանող ՌԱԴԻՈլսողը պատվիրում է իր ցանկացած կատարումը և տալիս է հաջորդ հարցը, որին պատասղանում է հաջորդ զանգահարողը և այդպես մինչև հաղորդման վերջ:
ՌԱԴԻՈ ԱՐՁԱԳԱՆՔ-Լսում եմ Արձագանքի գիշերային եթերները`
ԳԻՇԵՐԱՅԻՆ ԿՅԱՆՔ-Հաղորդումը վարում է Հայկ Բլբուլյանը, հաղորդումը բաղկացած է մի քանի հատվածներից`   «Գիշերային պոեզիա» , «Ներաշխարհ» , «Երկուսով» , «Սիրո պատմություն», «Սերը և մեծերը» , «Հարցեր հոգեբանին և սեքսոլոգին»,   «Գիշերային կյանք թոք շոու»  
Հինգշաբթի գիշերները, եթե հաղորդավար Արտակն ինձ համար հետաքրքիր հյուր է ունենում լսում եմ
ՀԻԹ FM-Չեմ լսում
ՌԱԴԻՈ ՀԱՅ-Առաջ շատ էի լսում, հատկապես շաբաթ գիշերները «Այս գիշեր»  հաղորդումը
ՀԱՅ FM-Հիմա չեմ լսում
ՌԱԴԻՈ ՋԱԶ-Շատ լավ ջազային կատարումներ են հնչում, երբեք չեմ հոգնի նմանատիպ երաժշտություն լսելուց
ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ՌԱԴԻՈ-Ցավոք միայն ԽԵԼՔ ԽԵԼՔԻ հաղորդումն եմ հասցնում լսել, որը վարում է Ավետ Բարսեղյանը, ով զանգողներին տալիս է 5հարց, որոնց առավել ճիշտ պատասխանողը  համարվում է հաղորդման հաղթողը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս վերջերս՝ 90% RFI, մնացած ժամանակ՝ ինչ պատահի:

----------


## Rammstein

Եթե հավես ա լինում առավորտվա ժամերին` FM 102.4-ով Deutsche Welle եմ լսում:
Լսելու համար նախատեսված երաժշտություն ռադիոյում չեմ նկատել: Առաջ կիրակի օրերին 105.5-ը միայն ռոք էր հաղորդում, հիմա ոնց որ էդ էլ չկա, պոպսա, պոպսա մինչեւ վերջ:  :Wacko:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2011)

----------


## Andosh

Երբ ժամանակ է լինում լսելու ինչոր ռադիոկայանի պատրաստած ծրագրերը, կամ ուղղակի լսել որակյալ երաժշտություն, ապա միշտ նախընտրում է լսել «Ռադիո Վանի» պատրաստած ծրագրերն ու լսել բարձրաճաշակ երաժծտությունը:

Ի դեպ հարցման մեջ կա սխալ, «Ռադիո Վանը» աշխատում ոչ թե 103.5 հաճախականությամբ, այլ 103.0 հաճախականությամբ:

----------

romanista (11.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Եթե հավես ա լինում առավորտվա ժամերին` FM 102.4-ով Deutsche Welle եմ լսում:
> Լսելու համար նախատեսված երաժշտություն ռադիոյում չեմ նկատել: Առաջ կիրակի օրերին 105.5-ը միայն ռոք էր հաղորդում, հիմա ոնց որ էդ էլ չկա, պոպսա, պոպսա մինչեւ վերջ:


Հարցրել եմ Հայ ՖՄ-ից, ասում են կարող ա ռոք-կիրակին վերականգնվի :Smile:  իսկ կարող ա և ոչ  :Jpit: 

Առաջարկում եմ հարցման City FM տարբերակը փոխել մեկ այլ ռադիոկայանով, քանի որ City FM-ը արդեն գոյություն չունի :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե հավես ա լինում առավորտվա ժամերին` FM 102.4-ով Deutsche Welle եմ լսում:
> Լսելու համար նախատեսված երաժշտություն ռադիոյում չեմ նկատել: Առաջ կիրակի օրերին 105.5-ը միայն ռոք էր հաղորդում, հիմա ոնց որ էդ էլ չկա, պոպսա, պոպսա մինչեւ վերջ:


Փաստորեն էդ Deutsche Welle-ն ա առավոտները համը հանում  :LOL:  որ միացնում եմ RFI լսեմ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ բան չեմ հասկանում  :LOL:

----------

ars83 (29.01.2011)

----------


## AMzone

http://www.station.ru/OnlyFMPlayer.a...ation02&play=1
http://www.zaycev.fm

ինձ այս երկու ռադիոկայաններն են դուր գալիս, և  միայն սրանք եմ լոում.

----------


## Tianshi

Ես էլ Արարատն ՖՄ-ն եմ լսում: Չգիտեմ, այդտեղի թե երգերը, թե հաղորդումները ու թե դրանք վարող մարդիկ ավելի շատ են իմ դուրը գալիս քան մնացածները: Րգերը շատ ճաշակով են,  իսկ հաղորդավարներն էլ չեն խոսում անկապ տափակաբանություններ, էնքան որ ժամանակը անցկացնելու համար, այլ իսկապես գիտեն, թե ինչպես հաղորդումները դարձնեն զվարճալի, հետաքրքիր, ինֆորմատիվ և այդ անում են շատ խելացի և բարձր մակարդակով :Acute:

----------


## romanista

> Ես էլ Արարատն ՖՄ-ն եմ լսում: Չգիտեմ, այդտեղի թե երգերը, թե հաղորդումները ու թե դրանք վարող մարդիկ ավելի շատ են իմ դուրը գալիս քան մնացածները: Րգերը շատ ճաշակով են,  իսկ հաղորդավարներն էլ չեն խոսում անկապ տափակաբանություններ, էնքան որ ժամանակը անցկացնելու համար, այլ իսկապես գիտեն, թե ինչպես հաղորդումները դարձնեն զվարճալի, հետաքրքիր, ինֆորմատիվ և այդ անում են շատ խելացի և բարձր մակարդակով


Եթե մի քանի ամիս առաջ էս նույն բառերը ասեյիք նրանց գիշերային եթերի մասին, որը վարոըմ էին ՓՍ ՔԼԱԲԻ անտաղանդները, սմսի բիզնեսի վրա նստած, ես կհամարեյի, որ դուք էդ ռադիոն ընդհանրապես չեք լսել))

հիմա առավել հաճախակի ինտերնետով լսում եմ ռուսական ծանր ռոքին նվիրված Ռադիո Ուլտրան, որը իր պատմության ընթացքում իր ֆորմատի պատճառով արդեն երկրորդ անգամն ա, որ հաճախականությունից զրկվում ա) պապսան փող ա բերում, իսկ իրանք խանգարում են) բայց լավ ա ինետով օնլայն հեռարձակում կա: Ռոքի սիրահարներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս՝ http://www.radioultra.ru

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

> Եթե մի քանի ամիս առաջ էս նույն բառերը ասեյիք նրանց գիշերային եթերի մասին, որը վարոըմ էին ՓՍ ՔԼԱԲԻ անտաղանդները, սմսի բիզնեսի վրա նստած, ես կհամարեյի, որ դուք էդ ռադիոն ընդհանրապես չեք լսել))
> 
> [/URL]


Դուք երևի միայն ՓՍ ՔԼԱԲ-ի տղաների վարած գիշերային հաղորդումներն եք լսել(Դելոյի ու Մոսոյի), բայց բացի ՓՍ ՔԼԱԲ-ի տղաներից գիշերային հաղորդումներ վարում էին նաև Հայկը-շատ ինտելեկտուալ անձնավորություն է և իրեն լսողը հաստատ չէր ասի, որ ընդհամենը 19տարեկան է (նա հենց այդ տարիքում է սկսել գիշերային հաղորդումը վարել): Հրաչն ու Խորենը-Կիրթ մարդիկ, տեղին և ինտելեկտուալ հումորով, հետո Խորենը դուրս եկավ և մնաց Հրաչը, ով ներկայացնում էր աֆորիզմներ և ՌԱԴԻՈսլողները վերլուծում էին այդ աֆորիզմները և հայտնում էին իրենց կարծիքը տվյալ աֆորիզմի վերաբերյալ: Արմենը-Հաղորդման ընթացքում տալիս էր բազում ինտելեկտուալ հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանում էին ՌԱԴԻՈլսողները, ես ինքս Արմենի եթերներից շատ բաներ եմ սովորել և ոչ միայն Արմենի եթերներից, այլ իմ նշած հաղորդավարների վարած գիշերային եթերները լսելով:

----------


## Ձմերուկ

Ավելի շատ նախընտրում եմ "Նոր" ռադիոն հենց մենակ այն պատճառով, որ այտեղ քիչ են գովազդային դադարները:  :Smile:  Բայց լսում եմ նաև "Արձագանք" ռադիոկայանը.... հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ կան  :Hands Up:

----------


## romanista

Ռադիո Ջազ) արդեն 2 ժամ ա միացրել եմ, չեի սպասում, որ էսքան հաճելի կլինի  :Smile:  դե, գիտեի, որ եթերում միայն ջազ ա, բայց որ ընտրված կատարումներ են, ու հիմնականում ինստրումենտալ, դրան չէի սպասում  :Smile:  + գովազդ ահավոր քիչ ա  :Smile:

----------

RADIOmanyachka (10.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

Ինձ մի խորհուրդ տվեք, ռադիոկայաններից որ մեկը արժե լսել...
ինձ հիմնականում հետաքրքրում ա ռոք երաժշտություն.
Իիմնակնում օնլայն եմ ռադիո լսում... ու հիմա էլ ուզում եմ մի քիչ տեղական ռադիոկայանները տեսնեմ լավն են թե չէ...

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

> Ինձ մի խորհուրդ տվեք, ռադիոկայաններից որ մեկը արժե լսել...
> ինձ հիմնականում հետաքրքրում ա ռոք երաժշտություն.
> Իիմնակնում օնլայն եմ ռադիո լսում... ու հիմա էլ ուզում եմ մի քիչ տեղական ռադիոկայանները տեսնեմ լավն են թե չէ...


 103.0FM Ռադիո Վանով շաբատ օրերին ժամը 22.00-24.00 «Main stream» հաղորդումը, որը Ժամանակակից ռոք երաժշտության մասին է: Հաղորդավար Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը, շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով է ներկայացնում երգերը:  :Hands Up:

----------

aerosmith (10.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 103.0FM Ռադիո Վանով շաբատ օրերին ժամը 22.00-24.00 «Main stream» հաղորդումը, որը Ժամանակակից ռոք երաժշտության մասին է: Հաղորդավար Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը, շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով է ներկայացնում երգերը:


103.0 - ն ընդհանրապես յուրահատուկ երգեր է հնչեցնում, շատ անգամներ կրկնվող, բայց միևնույն է լսվում:
Երեկոյան 12 - ից հետո, այդ մեղմ հնչյունների ներքո շատ հանգիստ ու խաղաղ անցնում է գիշերը…

----------

Meme (11.06.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> 103.0FM Ռադիո Վանով շաբատ օրերին ժամը 22.00-24.00 «Main stream» հաղորդումը, որը Ժամանակակից ռոք երաժշտության մասին է: Հաղորդավար Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը, շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով է ներկայացնում երգերը:


Վըըըխք: Ինչքան էդ մեյնստրիմի թոփը նայել եմ, անկապ խմբեր են: Մի հաղորդման որակն էլ ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի, որ անունը «Մեյնստրիմ» լինի: :LOL:  Ինչքան պոպսա կա, դնում են: >_> Լսի Հայ Էֆ-Էմ: Կարող ես նաև օնլայն: http://www.hayfm.am/ Մետալֆրոնտով մետհուլցավորվի՛ր (եթե էքստրիմ երաժշտություն ես սիրում) կամ էլ Ինդիների հետ «անկախացի՛ր» կամ էլ անցի՛ր ժամանակի գիրկը rock classics-ի հետ::Պ Այստեղ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի ընդհատակյա է, քան դու կարծում ես: O_O 

Գովազդի նման ստացվեց, բայց իրանց հետ կապ ունեմ մենակ որպես ունկնդիր՝ էն էլ ոչ հավատարիմ: Արամազդը նեռվերիս ազդում ա՝ 1!! Տենց էլ մի անգամ ձևի համար հեիր մետալ չմիացրին՝ 2... :LOL:  Մեկ էլ ինդիներից մի երկու հոգու գիտեմ, բայց հենց իրենց ընդհանրապես չեմ լսում: :Jpit:

----------

romanista (20.03.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Վըըըխք: Ինչքան էդ մեյնստրիմի թոփը նայել եմ, անկապ խմբեր են: Մի հաղորդման որակն էլ ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի, որ անունը «Մեյնստրիմ» լինի: Ինչքան պոպսա կա, դնում են: >_> Լսի Հայ Էֆ-Էմ: Կարող ես նաև օնլայն: http://www.hayfm.am/ Մետալֆրոնտով մետհուլցավորվի՛ր (եթե էքստրիմ երաժշտություն ես սիրում) կամ էլ Ինդիների հետ «անկախացի՛ր» կամ էլ անցի՛ր ժամանակի գիրկը rock classics-ի հետ::Պ Այստեղ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի ընդհատակյա է, քան դու կարծում ես: O_O 
> 
> Գովազդի նման ստացվեց, բայց իրանց հետ կապ ունեմ մենակ որպես ունկնդիր՝ էն էլ ոչ հավատարիմ: Արամազդը նեռվերիս ազդում ա՝ 1!! Տենց էլ մի անգամ ձևի համար հեիր մետալ չմիացրին՝ 2... Մեկ էլ ինդիներից մի երկու հոգու գիտեմ, բայց հենց իրենց ընդհանրապես չեմ լսում:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում) հայկական ռադիոեթերում եթե ուզում ես ռոք լսես, կիրակի օրերին միացրա ՀԱՅ ՖՄ 105,5 ու լսի վերը նշված հաղորդումները)) թե չէ, մեյնսթրիմ) ամեն երգի ժամանակ էլ մեյնսթրիմի ջինգլը 10 անգամ դնում են, հայերեն ասած դավադիտ ես լինում  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե լսում ես օնլայն ռադիոներ, ապա ծանոթ կլինես ռուսական Ռադիո ՈՒլտրային: Այ Ռոք-ռադիոն ՈՒլտրայի պես պետք ա լինի) եթե ծանոթ չես, ահա լինքը, ընդեղ համ էլ օնլայն հեռարձակման էջում սթրիմները կա՝ www.radioultra.ru

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Ես ունկընդրում եմ 103.8:Շատ լավնա,միայն հիթեր են

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որպես հին ռադիոլսող, մի քիչ արտահայտվեմ էլի:

Ուրեմն էս վերջերս Հայ FM-ն ահագին լավացել ա: Էն կարգի, որ նույնիսկ գովազդի ժամանակ չեմ ուզում ալիքը փոխել, որ հանկարծ մի լավ երգ բաց չթողնեմ: 

Դե RFI-ն կա ու կա: Որ լսելու բան չի լինում, միացնում եմ: Մենակ թե ռուսներն ու գերմանացիները միացած չլինեն:

Կիրակի երեկոյան Հանրայինով կարելի ա Ալիսա Քալանթարյանին լսել:

----------


## Lem

Hayfm.am-ի մասին այստեղից իմանալուց հետո բացեցի էջն ու ոգեւորված ոճերի առանձնացումից, հուզմունքով սեղմեցի New Age-ի վրա: Հիասթափությունը պատեց հոգիս, երբ էնտեղ ընդամենը Արամոյի «Իմ յարո»-ն էր հնչում:  :Jpit: 
Թեմայի վերաբերյալ՝ նախընտրում եմ օնլայն ռադիոները, iTunes-ում հազարավոր ռադիոներ կան՝ ամենատարբեր ոճերի, ավելի քան բավական են:  :Smile:

----------


## 0david0

Ես էլ գրեմ  :Jpit: 
Երբ կոմպի մոտ եմ լինում մշտական Ռադիոկլիկերնա միացրած լինում, մեկ մեկ էլ այԹյունսը: Ռադիոկլիկերով ավելի հաճախ լսում եմ Մակռադիո ու ՌադիոԿառնավալ (ըտենց շատ երկար կարամ թվարկեմ), մեկ էլ հաուսի հետ կապված ինչ կա  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե կոմպի մոտ չեմ, հայկական ՖՄ-ներից լսում եմ _Ավտոռադիո_, դրա գովազդի ժամանակ փոխում եմ Նոր Ռադիո, եթե դրանով էլ հայկական անկապ ռաբիզություններից են դրած լինում, փոխում եմ ՖՄ 103.8 (Հանրային ռադիոյի երկրորդ ծրագիր), հետո Հայ ՖՄ 105.5 ու տենց...  :Smile:

----------


## Meme

89.8
90.2
90.7
100.6 ամմենասիրելի ռադիոկայաններն են,որ լսելիս նորությունները շատ են լինում,չնայած վաղուց չեմ լսել :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի ՄԵԾ խնդրանք:
Ոնց՞ կարող եմ Հայաստանում հեռարձակվող ավտոռադիոն օնլայն լսել:

----------

